# Gobble Gobble..Bird pics



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

A couple birds from my neighborhood. I think there were a dozen in all.


----------



## howdog (Oct 15, 2006)

Great Pics! This is going to be my first year turkey hunting. Hoping to come across a pile like this!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I smell stuffing ????.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Here's a video of same birds. Olympus TC310 watererproof camera took the action.


----------

